# Wounded Deer Hanging Around



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Well I've got a nice size doe (or buck with shed antlers) that's been hanging around eating my duck food. Didn't know it was wounded till yesterday when i played the game "How close can i get to you without running away"....

Was within 15yds and it decided to start gradually hopping away and that's when I saw a bolt in its front shoulder. It was sticking out a couple inches but nothing coming out the other end, leads me to believe it hit bone and snapped off. No blood, didn't see any rot, and didn't smell infection/rotting flesh.

I'm wondering what my options are. Can't shoot it out of season, rehab places only take fawns, and don't want it bringing in the coyotes. I got so darn close the first time and it watched as i put down the food, I'm wondering if i can continue until it becomes half way domesticated


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't know about your area, but if a deer is wounded and on your property you can dispatch it. I have killed two.. one that hit my fence and broke its neck, and the other had an arrow sticking out of its eye. I photographed them as documentation before I killed them. Might check with your local authorities.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll reach out to MiDNR but I'm doubtful. I sure don't need a 5th deer in the freezer but a domesticated doe to bring in the massive bucks, now THAT would be cool!!!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

You would be surprised at how many wounded deer live a long life with those kind wounds.
A buck I shot during bow season.....lost the blood trail so didn't get it.

Shot the same deer on opening morning of rifle season....had a section of my GameGetter 2117 in it's butt....and the hide had healed over on both sides.

Found arrow shafts and broadheads is 3 deer over the year.....a couple missing a foot or leg.
All were alive and well......be careful while cleaning...never know if there is something sharp to cut you in there.

I would feed her...and see what happens.......


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Conservation officer said he'll swing out and check. Surprisingly he said they won't allow dispatching of the deer unless it's severely crippled.

Hopefully it sticks around. My MIL had a pet deer growing up and I'd love to have a resident doe be a live decoy for bow/gun season. Now if it's a buck and he grows a nice rack, that's another story


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

3 of the 3 deer we shot this year had broken legs , one had been like that a while front shoulder was all healed up contorted, all car collisions from the looks of it , it is amazing how well they can run with a hoof flopping and running on the end of the bone.

people seem to be in such a rush they drive with their blinders on 

your warden will be the only one who can do anything about it.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Thought I'd go for a stroll when i got home to try and find her. Didn't even get to the trail before i spotted her bed down.

She watched as i put out some food in front of her (carrots, corn, grains, chicken & rabbit pellets). Hopefully she'll start getting used to seeing me around

And ***, why do all pictures uploaded via mobile go sideways??


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Took a spike buck the season before last.
It was a mercy killing. This thing looked like he went through a war.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It can be done just go slow and talk sweet nothings to her in a soft voice.

Had one here that was following us (dogs) on our walks about 10 feet behind till May when she went off to have her fawn. Then she would come and stand by the trail and watch as we walked by and finally in July showed up with her fawn and was the last we saw her.

Another one got to playing tag with my yellow lab mix. they would chase each other for for 20 40 yards they switch and the other would do the chasing.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

The animal lover in me would want to domesticate her and feed her. However we've had two injured on our land and had to put them down


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My last deer this season came up on me hopping badly about 45 yds away. It had it's left front leg completely twisted backwards at the knee. I'd have been very upset with myself if I had missed that shot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had a doe show up here one summer with a swinging back leg. Was before the citoits bought the farm fields and started shooting all the does. I was going to my UP deer camp to hunt and she was around about 5 years and always had a fawn or two. I have no Idea what happened to her why we stopped seeing her.

Figure she was a car hit.

My road is mostly farm fields with a few homes up front. But the creek crosses the road and deer always cross the road from the creek to the top of the hill about 100 yards then about 500 yards to the south they cross where there is a vacant over grown field on both sides of the road.

People live on the lake a half mile down the road are to important to slow down even in those area and hit a lot of deer.

I have had them come by me plowing snow around my mail box so close on a bad road scares the crap out of me.


 Al


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Well it's a button buck. It's been here everyday and actually bed down next to the house the other day. He won't let me get too close (10 yds) but runs over to the food after I'm back in the house

Every evening he creeps up to the house asks finishes any food the ducks didn't eat. He's looking a bit thin but I'm wondering if that was from before he started hanging around. Hopefully he'll fatten up and stick around

I snapped this yesterday evening


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I feed the wildlife all Winter long...corn is cheap here 100lbs for $10.50...I feed that amount every week all Winter long. The DNR says it's best not to feed...but I disagree with their thoughts and that's why the wildlife thrives here....ice cream pail of corn per day is worth the effort...in my opinion.

be


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

brownegg said:


> I feed the wildlife all Winter long...corn is cheap here 100lbs for $10.50...I feed that amount every week all Winter long. The DNR says it's best not to feed...but I disagree with their thoughts and that's why the wildlife thrives here....ice cream pail of corn per day is worth the effort...in my opinion.
> 
> be


My feeders go year round. They are on the route for the truck to fill when feeding for my cattle. I also have a lot of exotics roaming my property that I want to keep around. The DNR says that to keep the animals from being dependent on you for food, the government should try applying that same thought process!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> My feeders go year round. They are on the route for the truck to fill when feeding for my cattle. I also have a lot of exotics roaming my property that I want to keep around. The DNR says that to keep the animals from being dependent on you for food, the government should try applying that same thought process!


Well he's definitely dependant now. Pulled into the drive getting home from work and out here walked, checking to see where i was putting down food

When he's in the protection of the woods/briars i can get within 10yds. Doesn't like me coming near when he's out in the open yard

I actually watched as a group of 6 deer stayed clear of him. He tried walking over to them and they scattered


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Give him some time and he’ll be eating out of your hand!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Like I said take it slow and easy. I have not attempted to hand feed any here but I am my dogs can walk with in 10 yards of them with out running and many if laying down will not get up.

 Al


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I would love to feed the deer here, but there are hunters on all 4 sides! Ugh. So I can only enjoy them from afar and hope I never recognize any. 
Some of them here are smart, they stop and watch the road, if no car comes, they cross. If there is a car, they wait until it's clear.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Feeding is an exercise in vitamin deficiency, just as you and I at wallyworld. 

They eat, and deplete, the browse in and out. You are feeding carb heavy vitamin/mineral deficient feed I presume. 

You’re drawing a herd, with how much browse?

Best you ask for a damage stamp.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Skamp said:


> Feeding is an exercise in vitamin deficiency, just as you and I at wallyworld.
> 
> They eat, and deplete, the browse in and out. You are feeding carb heavy vitamin/mineral deficient feed I presume.
> 
> ...


It's eating the ducks food which i put out corn, grains, all flock pellets and rabbit pellets


----------



## HillsOfSWVA (Jan 14, 2018)

A domesticated deer can also get CWD so you need to think pretty heavy on that before deciding to do so


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Any critter with an arrow sticking out of it is in pain. Shoot, Shovel, and Shut Up.

Muleskinner,


----------

